# Coney Island Parade



## MrsT75 (Mar 12, 2006)

hey folks

Has anyone done the mermaid parade in NYC ? I'm from NYC but I've not done the parade before..now this year I'm going to do it for a Charity Challenge so I wondered if anyone here has done it or been to it? Any tips they could give me , advice about lodging and stuff??

cheers 
Alicia
www.misfitmermaid.co.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2006)

MrsT75 said:
			
		

> Any tips they could give me , advice about lodging and stuff??


Hi

There's not much lodging to be found around Coney Island - maybe you'd be better off finding something in Brooklyn or just commuting in?

The Coney Island website suggests these:

Golden Gate Motor Inn
3867 Shore Parkway at Knapp Street (Sheepshead Bay). Exit 9 off the Belt Parkway. 718-743-4000

 Best Western International Hotel Gregory
8315 4th Ave (Bay Ridge) Brooklyn, New York  11209  1-800-359-7234

Comfort Inn
3218 Emmons Avenue (Sheepshead Bay) Brooklyn, NY  11235 718-368-3334 

http://www.coneyisland.com/tourism.shtml


----------



## MrsT75 (Mar 12, 2006)

cool! thanks for the info!

anyone done the parade before?


----------



## simon_rushton (Mar 14, 2006)

I've been to the Mermaid parade, back in 2003, but I was a spectator not taking part. It was absolutley pissing down, and everyone was soaked. 

The parade itself was very cool - much more low-key and kind of spontaneous than I was expecting. There seems to be little or no organisation to it, just loads of semi-naked people who turn up and parade. Lots of fancy cars too, most of them doing wheelspins. 

The costumes ranged from the spectacular to the really quite half-arsed. A few bands and things playing too. Definitely worth seeing if you're in New York on the right weekend - and everyone should go to Coney Isalnd - but probably not worth a trip for the Mermaid Parade specifically in my opinion.

I certainly wouldn't stay in Coney Island. Much better to say in Manhattan , or Brooklyn if you prefer, and take the subway. [Although having said that, I spent an hour on the subway back to Manhattan freezing cold and very very wet, not helped by the fact that we spent about an hour in a torrential downpour trying (and failing) to find Woody Guthrie's old house on Mermaid Avenue after the parade had finished.]



My photos of it aren't digitised, but there are some on this website (not by me) from the year I went. The bottom ones show you just how wet it was.
http://northstargallery.com/mermaidparade2003/ConeyIslandGallery01.htm


Added:
Just seen that you're taking your daughter. She'll love it. But combine it with other things in NYC - there's plenty to do with kids.


----------



## davesgcr (Mar 14, 2006)

Have a look at the Forgotten NY website (Kevin Walsh) - its got features on Coney Island and the Parade ......give you a good impression.

Have a Nathans while you are there and admire the BMT tilework at Stillwell Ave subway station (newly restored) ...


----------



## MrsT75 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm originally from the Bronx and lived in Brooklyn for a while so getting around NYC is not a problem but I've never done the mermaid parade in Coney...I remember running around with my mum for the Puerto Rican day parade when I was little so I'm hoping it will be like that for her. We're doing a charity challege which is the main reason why we're going to the parade ..which I hope it doesn't piss down this year.


----------



## simon_rushton (Mar 16, 2006)

MrsT75 said:
			
		

> I'm originally from the Bronx and lived in Brooklyn for a while so getting around NYC is not a problem but I've never done the mermaid parade in Coney...I remember running around with my mum for the Puerto Rican day parade when I was little so I'm hoping it will be like that for her. We're doing a charity challege which is the main reason why we're going to the parade ..which I hope it doesn't piss down this year.



Great. Good luck with the Charity Challenge - I'm sure you'll have a great time. Hope it's hot and sunny for you.


----------



## MrsT75 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well we're back ,

had a ball ..sadly it rained a bit but it oddly stopped when the parade began and then it poured down when it finished. I had fun and my daughter did as well. The best part was that My daughter won first place as best little mermaid ! So that made her birthday!

The trophy came today in the post..BLIMEY ! It's huge!

here are some photos if you guys wanna have a laugh!

http://s67.photobucket.com/albums/h297/aliciateare/?sc=1&multi=1&addtype=local&media=image


----------



## septic tank (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, congrats! My band took best musical group and placed second in judge's choice (it's all about the bribes). We're all winners!


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2006)

Pics look great - and congrats to all the prize winners!

I'll definitely have to make one of these parades soon...


----------

